# قائد الطائرة وسائق السيارة ، ما الفرق؟



## Mejeed

*سلام عليكم 
في العربية يقال لمن يقود الدابة قائدا ، وهوالذي يكون أمام الدابة عند السير ، ويقال لمن يسوقها سائقا ، وهو الذي يكون خلفها عند السير .
فهل استعمالنا لكلمة (قائد) بالنسبة للطائرة ، وكلمة (سائق) بالنسبة للسيارة هو استعمال خاطئ ؟ 
أم هنالك وجه صحيح لهذا الاستعمال ؟ *


----------



## رشيد

نقول في العادة رُبَّان الطائرة


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أدري ما سبب التمييز، ولكن الحقيقة هي أننا حين نسوق (أو نقود) أيا منهما نكون داخل السيارة والطائرة، لا أمامها ولا خلفها.
نستطيع القول أنه بالنسبة للسيارة، يكون السائق خلف المقود، وبذلك فهو يسوق. وفي الطائرة يكون في الجزء الأمامي منها، لذا هو قائد

الحقيقة إنني فكرت في هذا الموضوع من قبل، وتوصلت إلى هذا، ولكنه مجرد تخمين مني، لا أعرف يقينا


----------



## Mejeed

Mahaodeh said:


> نستطيع القول أنه بالنسبة للسيارة، يكون السائق خلف المقود، وبذلك فهو يسوق


شكرا جزيلا ..
خطرت لي فكرة من جوابك بخصوص السيارة ، وهي أن من يسوق الخيل يسمى سائقا ، ومنها الخيل التي تجر خلفها "عربة" لنقل الأشخاص والأشياء ، فلما دخلت السيارة ، رأوا أنها مشابهة لعربة النقل ، وتختلف عنها في أن المحرك حل محل الخيل ، لذلك سموا من يشرف على محركها ويسيرها سائقا . ففي مصر - التي ربما كانت أو بلد عربي تدخل اليه السيارة - لا يزالون يسمون السيارة عربية ، وأظنها مأخوذة من "عربة"
هذا مجرد احتمال ، والله العالم بحقيقة الحال .


----------



## I.K.S.

أعتقد أن قائد الطائرة أو السفينة أو الغواصة سمي كذلك لأنه يشرف على طاقم من عدة مساعدين يأتمرون بأمره ,ما يعني أنه إلى جانب كونه سائقا خبيرا هو أيضا قبطان يتحمل مسؤولية قيادة فريقه.


----------



## Mejeed

وجهة نظر مقبولة .. 
شكرا جزيلا .


----------

